# Newbie checking in (Dial up beware)



## Sven Odin (Oct 14, 2002)




----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

I guess "FOCUS" means nuthing to you ??!! 

beewang


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

Welcome! 

From the pics it looks like you found a fun place to drive...

--SONET


----------

